# Calm Reds



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Day 2 with the group at The Reel Inn with Captain T Miller. The wind laid down this morning and gave me an opportunity to look for some trout. For the first couple of hours I searched and didn't find a single trout. Plan B went into effect and we were off to the redfish honey holes. First hole produced 10 billion gnats. Second hole was the money. Reds every single cast on dead shrimp and Matrix Green Hornet. The goal was to catch as many as possible since keepers were few and far between. I figured we went through 50-60 rat reds to get 15 keepers. Found some bonus trout at that last stop too.

www.implusefishingcharters.com/reservations


----------

